# Can anyone confirm this bug?



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

OK, go to "Catch Up and On Demand"

Then "TV Choice On Demand"

Then "All A-Z"

Then 'right' on 'ABC' to move focus to the list.

Then use the 'Ch' button to page down the list. I can get about 5 'bloops' down before it locks up.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

On 'DEF' I only get 2 bloops til it locks up.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm not going to try it whilst recording then  Will do that later 

*ETA:*
Recordings done so gave it a go. Sorry, no such problems here.


----------



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

A bit sluggish, but no problems for me.


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

all ok here


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Hmm. Thanks guys. I'll try a reboot tonight and see if it goes away.


----------



## mruddo (Jan 8, 2008)

warrenrb said:


> OK, go to "Catch Up and On Demand"
> 
> Then "TV Choice On Demand"
> 
> ...


I had this problem too... on the first night I was playing with the new TiVo! It wasn't the best start, but I've not tried it for a while - at the time I was just exploring all the new options.

I just tried it again, and it does still lock up. It does recover itself - after a minute or so - but then just displays "No programs currently available".


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes, I rebooted twice tonight, and it's still exactly the same. Video Time!






It happens exactly the same page every time. The bit where "Blue Murder" is the bottom programme, I press the page down button a couple of times, and the light flashes on the TiVo to show it's receiving the command, but TiVo doesn't respond. As you can see (if you watch long enough) it times out eventually, with the same message as mruddo above.

What do you think? Hardware? Software? Cable Connection? I've found OD a bit flakey generally, tbh.

The people who had no problems - did you go in the same sections? And were you doing 'page down' rather than just 'scroll down'? (although I've tried scroll too, and the same thing happens).


----------

